# عايز كتاب عن الــ Logic circuits



## ahmedhafez_8 (21 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعة لو فى اى حد يعرف موقع عن Logic circuits ياريت يدهونى علشان محتاجو ضرورى 
وشكرا


----------



## arelshazly (21 فبراير 2007)

اليك أخى هذا الكتاب بالغة العربية عن الادارة العامة لتطوير المناهج بالمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفنى والتدريب المهنى بالمملكة العربية السعودية أسأل الله أن تستفد منه


----------



## ahmedhafez_8 (21 فبراير 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر ياخى وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## mr_safwt (22 فبراير 2007)

digital logic circuits.




*Download Details*:

http://rapidshare.de/files/15379000/Dig_LogCir-B00072NRHY.rar
Pass: gNKybK46vJio98


----------



## mr_safwt (22 فبراير 2007)

*Digital Design (3rd Edition)*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/4818302/Morris_Mano.pdf.html
*
* 
*


----------



## mr_safwt (22 فبراير 2007)

Book Description: )


In this volume drawn from the VLSI Handbook, the focus is on logic design and compound semiconductor digital integrated circuit technology. Expert discussions cover topics ranging from the basics of logic expressions and switching theory to sophisticated programmable logic devices and the design of GaAs MESFET and HEMT logic circuits. Logic Design emphasizes the key concepts, models, and equations that enable design engineers to analyze, design, and predict the behavior of large-scale systems. Highlights include a comparison of different design approaches, over 250 illustrations, and a multitude of detailed logic design examples.


Download Details:

http://rapidshare.com/files/12382669/logic_desighttp://rapidshare.com/files/12382669/logic_design.rarn.rar

او
MiHD download (19.48 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/ngh8p0


----------



## ahmedhafez_8 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخ mr_safwt على مجهودك فى المساعدة وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## algenaby (24 فبراير 2007)

جزيل الشكر الى الاخ mr_safwt على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك 
احمد الجنابي


----------



## zohirey2 (5 مارس 2007)

ياريت الكتاب الاخير اللنك مش شغال وشكرا


محمد الزهيري


----------



## Power_Engines (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس أحمد حافظ... هل انت طالب في هندسة حلوان الفرقة الثالثة قوى؟؟؟


----------



## د لبيب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*Thankss*

Thanks a lot


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (1 فبراير 2009)

اتفضل اخى الكريم هذا الكتاب الممتاز عن الدوائر المنطقية
الرابط تجدونه هنا


​ 
Logic Circuits
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/01/logic-circuits.html_​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لكل من ساهم في هذه الصفحة


----------



## نديم هاشم (7 يناير 2011)

هايل وجميل أشكرك يأخي العزيز علي مابذلته من جهد 
اخوك من مصر


----------

